# [SOLVED] mazda 6 stuck door



## arnisteinar (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi guys.

i'm having a little trouble here. i'm having the same problem as this guy http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f155/2003-mazda-6-driver-side-door-will-not-open-376142.html

but the driver side door is stuck we can't open it. is there any solutions how to open the door if none of the handles or locks are working.

with best regards
Árni


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: mazda 6 stuck door*

will it unlock ,,, pull on handle and lift up on the door at same time ... could be just stuck on the striker (worn hinges)

yup
its hard but you have to remove the door panel on the inside of the door and its not easy with the seat in the way. some door panels come part in pieces and that will be easier on you .. then get your hand in there and open the door manually. ...after door is open then you can look and see what is broke or disconnected ... the only thing if you dont know what your looking for its going to take you longer to figure out 

After it is open move each handle and see if the rods are still connected to the door mechanism ... you can use you finger or a screwdriver to act like the striker and close the latch (like the door is closed but still open) and see if it opens when you pull on handle


----------



## Ina-R (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: mazda 6 stuck door*

I'm having the same problem with my car and I have partially taken off the door panel (it's stuck so i can't get it all the way out), but it's still impossible to get the door unlocked. The lock mechanism is totally covered by plastic. 
How do you unlock it?


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: mazda 6 stuck door*

here octaneman has given all the steps to remove the inner panel

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-driver-side-door-will-not-open-376142-2.html

unbolt the seat and get it out of your way


----------



## Ina-R (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: mazda 6 stuck door*

I know, but i got it fixed  Didn't need to remove the seat.


----------

